# Need Help? Where to buy cat-converter



## ale379 (May 15, 2010)

I need some help locating catalytic converter for my 2001 Nissan Sentra.

Long story short, I need a new cat-converter.

I have a 2001 Nissan Sentra, SE 2.0L engine and I need to buy the front catalytic converter. I have called all kinds of places and no one seems to have the front cat-converter. I have search online and majority of the places only have the rear one.

Where can I find the front converter for my nissan? I have looked and I can't find out. Can someone help me out? I need one asap because my inspection is due next month.

Thanks.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It will be listed as the exhaust manifold. I believe you'll find your only option will be to get it from Nissan, P/N: 14002-7J510. I found it for $413.78+shipping from 1st AAA Nissan Parts Store. There is a core charge of $140.


----------



## ale379 (May 15, 2010)

Thanks for the information.

Question, why would I want to replace the manifold instead on the converter? I noticed the priced difference between the 2 on the website you mentioned. What's the difference?

thanks.


----------



## ale379 (May 15, 2010)

It seems to be a pretty expensive part. I guess these are OEM parts........anywhere where I can find universal ones?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

IIRC, on your Sentra w/ the SR20DE, the exhaust manifold and front catalytic converter are the same part, like it is in the 2002 and later Sentras with the QR25DE engine. I know the 1.8L front converter bolts directly to the exhaust manifold in the front. To be sure, look at where your front and rear O2 sensors are located; the front converter is the one that sits between these two sensors. I believe on your's, the front O2 sensor screws into the top of the manifold and the rear screws into the front exhaust pipe directly after where it mounts to the exhaust manifold. If this is the case, look at the exhaust manifold to determine if it is one piece with the converter or if it is two pieces, with the converter bolting up to the manifold. I believe your's will look like the one in the pic linked below:

Part Detail


----------



## ale379 (May 15, 2010)

Thanks for the information.

I know for sure the front O2 sensor screws on top of the heath shield on manifold, I don't know about the rear. I will jack up the car and see if the manifold it's one or two pieces. If in fact, the manifold it's one piece. Where can I get the part that is not from the dealer?

Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Those parts were genuine Nissan parts. I'm almost certain there is no aftermarket replacement for that particular part available, so you would be stuck getting one from a Nissan dealer or online site, like the one I listed in post #2. 1stAAANissanparts is actually Mike Barney Nissan out of NY state. They have the best prices of any online site I've come across and I've used them personally. Many recommend Courtesy Nissan's site out of Texas, CourtesyParts.com, but I've found their prices to be a little higher than 1stAAA's.


----------



## ale379 (May 15, 2010)

thanks for the info. 

I was looking through the net and see If I could find it somewhere else and I came across this e-bay add. Is this what I need? 

Ebay link here >>>>> http://www.ebay.com/itm/91-01-Nissa...717&pid=100033&prg=1011&rk=1&sd=271135422923&

Thanks.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

that does not have a cat, it is a header


----------



## ale379 (May 15, 2010)

thanks for the info.

I guess this is the same thing right............. Exhaust Manifold Header Extractor 91 01 Nissan 200SX Sentra Infiniti G20 Wrap | eBay


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

that also is a header, except that one includes heat wrap, 
see smj999smj's post with the "part detail".... cats are not cheap due to the metals used... on the bright side you may be able to sell your old one to recoupe some of your $$, unless a core is required when you get a new one..


----------



## ale379 (May 15, 2010)

Thanks.

One more question in reference to this............The reason I said my cat-converter was bad was because I had the check engine light and the code that I got was P0420 -Catalyst System Efficiency Below Threshold (Bank 1). For those of you that are experience in Nissan Sentras. Does that mean my catalytic is bad or could it be that my oxygen sensor are bad?

Any thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

SPEEDO said:


> that also is a header, except that one includes heat wrap,
> see smj999smj's post with the "part detail".... cats are not cheap due to the metals used... on the bright side you may be able to sell your old one to recoupe some of your $$, unless a core is required when you get a new one..


There's a $140 core charge. I mentioned that in an earlier post.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

ale379 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> One more question in reference to this............The reason I said my cat-converter was bad was because I had the check engine light and the code that I got was P0420 -Catalyst System Efficiency Below Threshold (Bank 1). For those of you that are experience in Nissan Sentras. Does that mean my catalytic is bad or could it be that my oxygen sensor are bad?
> 
> ...


It's possible, but without a trouble code for an oxygen sensor, it's unlikely. A lot of people replace the O2 sensors then they get P0420/430 trouble codes only to find they wasted their money. P0420 and P0430 are catalyst efficiency codes. It is judged by the ECM by comparing the rich-lean cycling of the front O2 sensor to that of the rear O2 sensor. It should be approximately 2:1 ratio; a 1:1 ratio would indicate the catalytic converter is inefficient at breaking down the exhaust emissions.


----------



## ale379 (May 15, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I saw a post here and I cannot locate it anymore....It had to do on how to check the voltage/ohms on the o2 sensors.


On top of that.....I got the code for the Knock Sensor (don't rember the exact code number). Are those 2 codes related by any chance?


----------



## ale379 (May 15, 2010)

smj999smj said:


> There's a $140 core charge. I mentioned that in an earlier post.


I've seen exhaust manifold for other Nissans at fairly decent price, but for the 2.0 Sentras there are no aftermarker available........that sucks.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

smj999smj said:


> There's a $140 core charge. I mentioned that in an earlier post.


I know about the oem core charge, I was assuming a aftermarket one could be found... I should have been more specific


----------

